# Makeup Oxidizing?



## aggrolounge (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me why this happens? I know it has something to do with oils in your skin, but I don't really understand it.
Sometimes my foundation will "oxidize" and sometimes it won't, usually depending on the brand I'm using?
I really just don't get it, and would like to understand!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Can anyone explain to me why this happens? I know it has something to do with oils in your skin, but I don't really understand it.
Sometimes my foundation will "oxidize" and sometimes it won't, usually depending on the brand I'm using?
I really just don't get it, and would like to understand!_

 
I don't know if it really is an "oxidation" in the chemical sense, but it's likely some kind of reaction between the oil in your skin and the contents of the foundation. It might be related to humidity, temperature and the PH of your skin too. Obviously it's also dependent on the chemicals in the foundation and ingredients in your skincare.

I don't know if there is much you can do to prevent it. Products that control oil should obviously help, but you can also play around with different foundations until you find one where it won't happen.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 22, 2009)

For me, using a primer before I apply my foundation really helps. I use MUFE's HD color correcter in Green and it works like a charm!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ I agree with Jinni on the factors that could possibly causing the foundation to oxidise. I personally have never experienced this before.

Have you tried using primer before?


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 22, 2009)

ugh I feel like this happens to me no matter what foundation/primer I use.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 22, 2009)

I use primer and it almost always helps. It's weird, the days I forget primer I notice within a few hours just based on the fact that my foundation gets dark and orange/pink. I guess I just wanted to know why it happens, but all of jinni's reasons make a lot of sense!
Also, I'd love to try a green primer as mdjmsj suggested. I've been looking for a cheap one, but for whatever reason that's difficult. Eventually I'll invest. My nose is both the oiliest and reddest feature on my face, so I'm sure a nice green primer would help.


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_I use primer and it almost always helps. It's weird, the days I forget primer I notice within a few hours just based on the fact that my foundation gets dark and orange/pink. I guess I just wanted to know why it happens, but all of jinni's reasons make a lot of sense!
Also, I'd love to try a green primer as mdjmsj suggested. I've been looking for a cheap one, but for whatever reason that's difficult. Eventually I'll invest. My nose is both the oiliest and reddest feature on my face, so I'm sure a nice green primer would help._

 

hmm I work at ulta and the only green primers that I can think of that we carry are smashbox, which is almost $38 I believe, and one by pur minerals, which is $29..so they are definantly not cheap!


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 23, 2009)

Agh exactly! I'll eventually get some of the smashbox.. I've heard great things about it!
Rimmel's primer comes in green.. and it's cheap.. but it's only in the UK! Lamee. I HATE the Rimmel primer sold here. It's tinted ..coral? Or something. It's an awful base shade to have on my fair, flushed skin.


----------



## Jinni (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Agh exactly! I'll eventually get some of the smashbox.. I've heard great things about it!
Rimmel's primer comes in green.. and it's cheap.. but it's only in the UK! Lamee. I HATE the Rimmel primer sold here. It's tinted ..coral? Or something. It's an awful base shade to have on my fair, flushed skin._

 
If you have access to GOSH, I really like their primer. It's silicone based (like Smashbox's) but it feels a little lighter.


----------

